# Construir un reproductor mp3 casero



## peruanito2088 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bueno, alguien del Foro podrá explicarme como puedo hacer un reproductor mp3 casero, si hay alguna manera de hacerlo,  ¿donde puedo ubicar sus planos, diagramas, tutoriales, procedimiento  para realizar éste reproductor y mas o menos cuanto es su costo, espero que alguien me ayude.

Les agradecería de antemano.


----------



## ciri (Nov 3, 2007)

A que te referís con reproductor de MP3?.

Digo, porque es visto por ahi en el foro que adaptan una lector de CD de la PC, para utilizarlo como un equipito de música.

creo que eso puede leer MP3. 

A no ser que te refieras a los compactos chiquiitos.


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 3, 2007)

si es de los chiquitos con pantalla es muy prbable que encuentres el procesador con la memoria etc. es casi re almente imposible hacer uno de esos
                y si es por lectora no creo que puedas por que para que una lectora pueda leer carpetas tienes que  tener una computadora para abrir las carpetas donde estan los archivos y lo  unico que te queda es hacer una lectora de cds ya que solo con  el play de la lectora  siempre hablando de lectora de la computadora con el play de la lectora comienza a repro ducir y ala vez puedes cambiar de  pistas


----------



## peruanito2088 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bueno, yo que estuve navegando no se si se podia hacer un reproductor mp3 pero encontré algunas cosas, esquemas, pero primero tengo que hacer un programador de pic para hacer el mp3, no se si servirá, jeje por eso les consulté.


----------



## eidtech (Nov 4, 2007)

claro que se puede!

necesitas un microcontrolador, el cual se encargara de leer los archivos de algun soporte fisico. como puede ser un disco duro, cd, memoria flash -una SD- (para leer de la SD/HDD/CD puedes implementar el sistema de archivos FAT y listo) y mandarlos a un decodificador de MP3 - como el VS1002 - y tan tan. 

actualmente es un proyecto que hago en mis tiempos libres  es para un regalo


----------



## Dano (Nov 23, 2007)

Mirad lo que me encontré en google:

http://www.techdesign.be/projects/020/020.htm

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 24, 2007)

UU:... que locura!..

pero ponerse a armar eso?

hay que tener ganas de verdad...

MUY BUENO...


----------



## Maritto (Nov 25, 2007)

Jajaja, te quiero ver soldando esos componentes de montaje superficial!
La verdad es que esta lindo como proyecto, para un año entero, hay que tener ganas!
Si es por la practicidad de usarlo, creo que combiene mucho mas, hacer una pequeña PC con un PIC (cosa que siempre me llamo la antención armar) y ademas incorporarle la opcion de decodificar y reproducir mp3, entre otras cosas,
digo no?...
Sino para eso comprar un mp3 ya armado..
En cuanto al CD, lamentablemente, estan cayendo en el des uso...
Suertes!


----------



## ciri (Nov 26, 2007)

Maritto dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto al CD, lamentablemente, estan cayendo en el des uso...
> Suertes!



Si es que ya no cayeron, con el DVD..


----------



## mochito (Mar 28, 2008)

jajaj si armas eso te regalo mi casa mi s hnas y mi vieja todas juntas jajajaja pero me gustaria verlo funcionando..........esas cosas se sueldan con aire hirviendo no con soldador....sino cuando soldas una se te ponene en cortocircuito unas pares devido alas dimensiones  

esta re bueno me gustaria ahcerlo pero no da mucho tiempo prefiero comprarme un mp3 y listo


----------



## ciri (Mar 28, 2008)

mochito dijo:
			
		

> jajaj si armas eso te regalo mi casa mi s hnas y mi vieja todas juntas jajajaja pero me gustaria verlo funcionando..........esas cosas se sueldan con aire hirviendo no con soldador....sino cuando soldas una se te ponene en cortocircuito unas pares devido alas dimensiones



Estas seguro?.. si lo ubieras dicho hace unos moses te mostraba como soldar un integrado cuadrado de 80 pines de montaje superficial con un soldador común i corriente.... (el integrado tenia 10mm x 10mm aprox)

Yo al principio pensaba lo mismo, hasta que me enseñaron!. es increible..


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 28, 2008)

Eso si es ARTEZANAL...es un gran regalo
Creo que si mis conocimientos fueran mas alla de un alummno inexperto de 5to años tec y tubiera muchisimo tiempo digamos siendo drastico,si estubiera preso  lo haria

Te Felicito y cuando lo termines postea algunas fotos por favor


----------



## mochito (Mar 29, 2008)

ahah m mostras? como hacerlo con un soldador q tenga una punta fina se podra? si es asi me comprare uno :S


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

Contrario a lo que la gente de este foro te ha dicho, hacer un reproductor MP3 no es ni muy dificil ni mucho menos imposible. Si tienes las ganas, es suficiente.

Mira, hace tiempo me hice yo uno tambien. Las siguientes paginas web me sirvieron de referencia.

http://www.ladyada.net/make/minty/index.html

http://www.pjrc.com/tech/mp3/

http://www.techdesign.be/projects/020/020.htm

El soldar elementos de montaje superficial no tiene ninguna ciencia. Necesitas pasta fundente ( asi se le dice de donde vengo) y el resto lo hace la tension superficial del estano. Pones mucha pasta en los pines del integrado, fundes mucho estano hasta hacer una bolita y la arrastras con el soldador por todos los pines (debe ser rapido para no sobrecalentar nada). (esto funciona con encapsulados LQFP de 0.4, 0.5 mm), si la separacion entre pines es mayor a 0,8mm, la suelda convencional es suficiente. Con integrados del tipo Ball grid array, necesitas un horno de soldado, pero un horno electrico pequeno, de esos para tostar pan, con un regulador de temperatura sirve. Este tutorial es bueno, pero te recomiendo hacerte tu propio control de temperatura para el horno.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Toaster-Oven-Reflow-Soldering-BGA/
este es mejor, con control de temperatura
http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/courses/ee476/FinalProjects/s2006/ki38/Webpage/index.html

Mas en montaje superficial

http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/1999-07a/
http://www.kevinro.com/newdocs/learningcenter/surface.htm
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/present.php?p=SMD-HowTo-1

HASTA UN VIDEO!
http://www.curiousinventor.com/guides/Surface_Mount_Soldering/101

Y no, no es imposible. Es un trabajo muy artesanal, y de mucha presicion, asi que una buena lupa es necesaria. (Herramientas de calidad son deseables, pero no imprecindibles, y el aire caliente es para DESOLDAR los elementos)



Salu2

*** Quienes dicen que algo es imposible, no deberian interrumpir a quienes lo estan haciendo.


----------



## ciri (Mar 29, 2008)

Voy a tratar de hacer una pequeña explicación:

1- La placa tiene que estar muy limpia, los contactos sin escorias de estaño, yo las limpio con una malla desoldante y alcohol (el de electrónica nunca supe escribir el nombre).

2- Se coloca el integrado en su posición, preferentemente con una pinza y usando la malla para la descarga de electricidad estática (lo ultimo que queremos que pase es terminar de soldarlo y que esté quemado).

3- Una vez colocado se sostiene el integrado y se inclina la placa, se le coloca una o dos gotitas muy finas (para fijar el integrado a la placa), siempre soldando de la parte inclinada mas baja, esto es para que no se meta estaño debajo del integrado.

4- Ahora con el integrado fijo y la placa inclinada, se sueldan todas las patas de chip (quedan todas en corto, no importa, eso es lo que queremos), lo único es que siempre se suelda con la placa inclinada y se va rotando a medida que cambia de lado del integrado.

5- cuando ay estan todas, con la placa inclinada, se vuelve a hacer todo el proceso, pero esta vez utilizando la malla desoldante para sacar todo el exceso de estaño.

6-Che chequea que esten todos los pines bien soldados y que no queden en corto con microscopio X4, preferentemente X8.


----------



## Myre (May 5, 2008)

Hola!

Siento entrar en el foro en el que se supone que hay que dar respuestas haciendo preguntas....pero lo cierto es que ando montando un reproductor de MP3 y estoy algo desesperada...el caso es que estoy usando como decoder el STA013 y como PIC el 18f2320, y aunque he estado intentando encontar información de cómo inteartúa el Decoder con la "data source" que en mi caso es una SD, lo cierto es que no he sacado nada en claro. Ya podrían ser todos los datasheets tan didácticos como los de Microchip....

Mi pregunta es ¿Cómo se ha de conectar? y después....cómo se lleva  acabo la comunicación por software... 

Espero que alguno me pueda echar una mano!

Saludos a todos!

Myre


----------



## gerardo_2008 (Sep 13, 2008)

hola gente del foro alguien lo armo? se consiguen los componentes


----------



## rolandfender (Sep 14, 2008)

Se pueden soldar claro que si y de muchos mas pines que estos, ya que hay que tener la tecnica, si quieres de la envio


----------



## DARKEASC (Oct 8, 2008)

Buenas... pues tengo una pequeña idea en mente... quiero hacer una interfaz usb-estereo, es decir, colocar una entrada USB y alguna especie de codificador/decodificador para que entregue una salida en estereo para conectar donde sea, pc, equipo, audifonos, etc...

 me hago entender? 
Alguna idea?

se vende algo así? no lo he visto...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2008)

Para los que dicen que no se pueden soldar a mano componentes SMD aca tienen asi aprenden un poco http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=CuriousInventor

DARKEASC: Se llaman parlantes usb.

ciri:
-esas cosas se sueldan con aire hirviendo no con soldador
El aire no hierve 

-sino cuando soldas una se te ponene en cortocircuito unas pares devido alas dimensiones

No cuesta nada cuidar la ortografia!


----------



## DARKEASC (Oct 8, 2008)

parce que no me hice entender   

Lo que quiero decir es, crear la entrada para conectar una memoria USB, que el dispositivo interprete los datos y los mande a una salida... por eso hice el post en este hilo, es como la mitad de un circuito de reproductor mp3 lo que quiero hacer...


----------



## gerardo_2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

no me entienden lo que yo quiero armar es un amplificador para mp3 que se pueda conectar via usb no por via analoga me entienden ahora?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 11, 2008)

Los mp3 no sacan audio por el usb! si queres proba, te deseo mucha suerte


----------



## biospawn (Oct 11, 2008)

se supone que no sacan audio x USB, imagino esto: conectas la USB Flash Memory de ahi quieres ayuda para q algun circuito la "lea" y mande audio a su salida.

jaja, a mi me interesaria mucho q alguien pusiera un diagrama para hacerlo.


----------



## gerardo_2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

algo asi, yo, e visto unos amplificadores con parlantes de compu, muy truchos, con muy mala calidad de sonido, pero que se pueden manejar los comandos del mp3 play, rewin, menu, etc, como los puertos usb de los minicomponentes ¿te das cuenta?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 11, 2008)

Vienen puntitas para el soldador de 15w para soldar smd, viene el estaño mas fino tambien, y tambien viene la malla desoldadora mas fina, y viene una lupa con luz, y un Tintito para el pulso 

El metodo de Ciri es total mente valido, tambien eh visto con mis propios ojos, que estañan las 4 caras, dejan enfriar, despues calientan una y le dan un pequeño golpe con la placa vertical (pasada) y cae el estaño de mas y quedan las patas soldaitas y bonitas  asi con cada cara. Me parece mas dificil desoldar sin una estacion que soldar. En fin cuestion de maña. 

Ahora te la debo con las placas de las camaras nuevas.

Saludos


----------



## vladriver (Oct 17, 2008)

se ve vastante interesante ese mp3, pos nada es imposible, todo se puede cuando se quiere y claro se tiene el tiempo necesario............ me parece muy interesante.


----------



## DARKEASC (Oct 18, 2008)

parece que encontré lo que quería vamos a ver si puedo...

http://www.vinculum.com/prd_vmusic1.html

o si consigo


----------



## gran.ale08 (Oct 25, 2008)

jaja, para mi una perdida de tiempo.. sabes que, soldar todo eso y despues probarlo y que no ande jaja te queres morir! ja


----------



## leo_IV (Nov 9, 2008)

Darkeasc, vos queres halgo como esto? :  

http://electronics-diy.com/PCM2706_USB_Soundcard.php


----------



## jibaro (Feb 3, 2009)

lo mejor que puedes hacer es coger dinero e ir a comprarte un mp3 en la tienda mas cercana, que para hacerlos hay fabricas especializadas, y si se pudiera hacer uno manual me imagino que seria tan grande que ni podrias con el. Mejor comprarlo...ok


----------



## soschorni (Feb 3, 2009)

yo tenia pensado hacer un reproducto de cd/MP3. Se podria hacer con una lectograbadora de dc/dvd que tengo tirada?
si es posible, por favor necesito ayuda! jaja


----------



## electrodan (Feb 3, 2009)

Tendrías que añadirle un decodificador de mp3. Mas bien te recomendaría una de esos que ya postearon.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 4, 2009)

yo tamben tengo pensado hacer uno como el que quiere soschorni, alguna idea o direccion para realizarlo?

saludos


----------



## loto 001 (Sep 21, 2009)

hola me intereso este yo tambien quiero hacer un reproductor de mp3 pero con un pic pero controlar un disco duro  se podra espero que si espero sus respuesta saludos bye cuidense


----------



## walterdos (Dic 12, 2009)

LO más fácil es con um mp3 comprado, o celular con entrada de miniplug o mp4, luego tomar unos parlantes de pc, desarmar el que tiene la plaquetita, que en realidad es un amplificador y cortar los cables, conectar los parlantes del auto en los cables en dónde estaban conectados los parlantes de pc, y alimentar la plaquetita con 9v, gracias a un regulador 7809. Queda muy bién, la calidad del sonido depende de los parlantes que tengas y de la plaquetita que uses. Ah el cable que tiene la ficha miniplug macho, que se usaba para conectar los parlantes de de pc a ella, ahora ahí conectan el mp3, celular o mp4, y listo. Re fácil.


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 4, 2010)

Bueno mi experiencia en electronica es muy poca... pero si soy tecnico empirico (¿asi se escribe?) de celulares y se sorprenderian de las soldaduras que hago y tambien cambio los integrados, transmisores, reguladores, displays soldados, pin de carga, etc... muy facilmente uso una estacion de calor que tiene una pistola de aire caliente con regulador de temperatura y regulador de caudal de aire.... ahh y tambien tiene cautil con temperatura regulada...  y miro el mp3 y me parece sencillo el montaje de los componentes, ya q*UE* los celulares son mucho mas pequeñas las piezas...... 

Bueno la estacion solo me costo 300mil pesos colombianos.
Si a alguien le interesa podria hacer un video del como se hacen los cambios


----------



## Teknofer (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola amigos, encontré uno probado y lo bueno es que usa memoria SD.

*Lindo proyecto para entrar en detalles como agregarle display y salida RCA.*

*Adjunto el schematics para que lo puedan pasar a PCB y el Firmware*

El video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9OYrMwmI7I

Esta construido usando el chip decodificador VS1011e de VLSI Solutions
y el microcontrolador PIC18LF2550 de Microchip.


El autor se basó en el diseño de otro reproductor de MP3 llamado “Sakura”.

Si alguien se anima a contruir el PCB lo armo.
Es que no entiendo el schematics.


*Hardware*

El diseño aquí presentado es muy similar al diseño sugerido en la hoja de datos
del chip VS1011e.


*VS1011e*

Es el chip decodificador de MP3.
Se ha elegido este chip por su facilidad de uso, su buen sonido y principalmente
porque trae incorporado un DAC y la interfaz para conectar con los audífonos
directamente, simplificando de esta manera el diseño.


*PIC18LF2550*

Este microcontrolador fue seleccionado por varias razones.
La primera es porque corresponde a la versión de bajo voltaje del popular PIC18F2550
(es por esta razón la letra L en el nombre del chip) lo cual es importante ya que toda
la lógica del circuito es de 3.3V.
Otra razón de la elección de este microcontrolador fue su alto rendimiento y velocidad
(hasta 20Mhz) junto con la gran cantidad de memoria disponible para el firmware.

El chip PIC18LF2550 además posee variedad de módulos que facilitan la
implementación de ciertas funcionalidades del firmware.
Módulos tales como SPI, USART, etc.
También posee un módulo USB que permite a futuro la implementación de una interfaz
de comunicación con el PC usando este puerto.


*SD/MMC*

Este tipo de memorias son ampliamente conocidas y populares ya que se encuentran
en cámaras fotográficas, celulares y muchos otros dispositivos.
Su costo es relativamente bajo en comparación con la gran cantidad de memoria que
tienen y utilizan un protocolo basado en SPI fácil de implementar usando
microcontroladores.
Estas memorias funcionan usando 3.3V.


*Regulador de Voltaje*

El chip decodificador de MP3, el microcontrolador y la memoria funcionan usando
3.3V, es por esta razón que se ha seleccionado un regulador de voltaje que permita
utilizar el reproductor de MP3 usando tres baterías AAA de 1.5V cada una.
El regulador de voltaje seleccionado es provisto por la compañía Microchip y el
modelo es el TC1262, que es un regulador de voltaje de alto desempeño
especialmente fabricado para dispositivos portátiles que usen baterías.

De seguro, existen otras formas de suministrar un voltaje de 3.3V para el circuito y
quizá usando menos baterías, como por ejemplo, el uso del conversor DC-DC MAX756
de Maxim, que puede proporcionar 3.3V-5V usando una pila de 1.5V o dos.
Por simplicidad, se ha utilizado solo el regulador de voltaje junto con los
condensadores necesarios para filtrar la señal de entrada.


*Otros componentes*

Por supuesto, otros componentes han sido utilizados como resistencias,
condensadores, LEDs, diodos, etc.
La lista completa de componentes utilizados junto con sus respectivos
valores puede encontrarse a continuación:


*Cantidad Componente Valor *
6 Condensador cerámico 100 nF (0.1 uF) 
2 Resistencia 15 Ohm 
3 Condensador 100 uF 
7 Resistencia 10 KOhm 
1 Resistencia 1 MOhm 
1 Condensador 10 uF 
4 Condensador cerámico 22 pF 
1 Cristal 24 Mhz 
1 Cristal 20 Mhz 
1 LED  
1 Resistencia 100-330 Ohm 
1 Diodo 1N914 
5 Switch  
1 Conector SD-MMC  
5 Resistencia 1 KOhm 
1 Chip Decodificador de MP3 VS1011e 
1 Microcontrolador PICLF2550 
1 Memoria SD  
1 Conector Jack 3.5mm 


Lo expuesto despues de la palabra Hardware es del autor.

EL autor por si nos queremos contactar con el, acá:
http://www.andyolivares.com/


Salu2, nos leémos
Teknofer


----------



## pako1pakito2 (Ago 20, 2010)

M*****a, loco no lo encuentro por ningun lado!
encontre como hacer lo mismo pero con una compactera de cd-rom


----------



## manpxyaha (Ene 29, 2011)

EL VS1011e no lo encuentro... otra pregunta, es posible hacerlo con memoria usb, en vez de sd?


----------



## fas0 (Ene 29, 2011)

estaria bueno poder armar esos mp3 sound box... parlantes pequeños con entradas a micro SD







el lector de memoria se _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-105062178-lector-de-memorias-todo-en-1-usb-nuevos-_JM_barato en ML... creo que esa sería la parte facil, la cosa es que no encuentro alguna info completa para hacer uno casero.

alguien lo hizo o tiene algun link?


----------



## mcpiebot (Ene 29, 2011)

peruanito2088 dijo:


> bueno alguien del foro podra explicarme como puedo haser un reproductor mp3 casero si hay alguna manera de haserlo  donde puedo ubicar sus planos ,diagramas,tutoriales,procedimiento,para realizar este reproductor y mas o menos cuanto es su costo espero que alguien me ayude bueno les agradecesira de antemano.



Hola, que tal?

Me parece que el IC VS1053 te puede servir, es un decodificador para MP3.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Ene 30, 2011)

> EL VS1011e no lo encuentro... otra pregunta, es posible hacerlo con memoria usb, en vez de sd?


Lo consigues por ebay , igual el vs1053 es compatible y trae muchas mejoras.

Un amigo y yo tenemos unas plaquitas trabajando con el vs1053 y leyendo los archivos desde USB,control mediante pushbuttons,serial o infrarrojo.Me quedan 3 plaquitas totalmente funcionales y andando al 100% por si les interesa,son las que nos sobraron de nuestro prototipo,es un cuete soldar estos integrados con cautin , pero no imposible.Se los cuento por que me toco soldar las pcbs  

En la misma plaquita tiene su conector ICSP para poder programar y depurar el pic.Trabaja el USB 2.0 , lee archivos wma,wav,mp3,midi,flac,aac y vorbis con un bitstream de hasta 320kbps

Les adjunto unas fotos del pcb armado. el pcb mide 8x4cm



Hoja de especificaciones vs1053  en ella viene el diagrama de aplicación.
Les recomiendo el vs1053.Tiene excelente sonido , también tiene control sobre bass y treble.

Bajen el Microchip Aplication Library , en ese paquete vienen las lbrerias para manejar el codec , el usb , sdcard entre otras más utilidades.


----------

